# Buying first snowboard, advice/opinions appreciated



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

derlei said:


> Hey guys, looking to buy my first snowboard/bindings/boots after years of renting, trying to catch end-of-season deals.
> 
> I grew up on the US East Coast, first skiing and then snowboarding in the Poconos and sometimes Killington. Recently spent some time in Asia and went boarding in Niseko several times—couldn't believe what I'd been missing out on. I'm back on the East Coast but will probably have to venture out west to find good snow again.
> 
> ...


Decent prices, board is small but maybe you are small.

A bit pricey on the bindings but whatever, nothing worth freaking out about.

What size street shoe do you wear? (If you way 10-11, ur golden, if 9-9.5, them 9.5 probalby too big)


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

I saw the same thing, shoe size and boot size are the same. Most riders I know size down anywhere from ½ to 1½ sizes when it comes to a snowboard boot. Did you try on the boots before purchasing? Keep in mind they will pack out. Also, the boots are 2014, did you buy these a year or two ago or buy older boots?

That's not a bad price for those bindings, I'm seeing a lot of $179 online. My gripe with Rome bindings is I have had multiple issues with bad ratchets on 390s and Targas.


----------



## derlei (May 18, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reactions guys!

Boots: My street shoe size is 9.5. I've tried the boots on with my boarding socks and it was a pretty snug fit—my toes are just touching the front inside end. Liners haven't been heat molded yet though. Older model was on sale at ThirtyTwo's web site, got them a couple months ago. 

Bindings: Got the Katanas after reading a lot of rave reviews in these forums, thinking their adjustability will help me figure out my personal preferences. Lifetime warranty and praise for Rome customer service also were factors. ctoma, where did you see $179? Cheapest I found was $192 at Backcountry, less 15% cashback.


----------



## derlei (May 18, 2016)

Bump. Hoping to get some more feedback!


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

derlei said:


> Bump. Hoping to get some more feedback!


Since you've already bought them, does it really matter?

it looks lke you did your research. just gotta see if it fits.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Don't expect to be dialed in exactly on your first purchase, there's people here who've been boarding forever yet they're not happy with their gear (especially in this forum :wink. riding styles change all the time, going from groomers to park to back country. need different boards for different stuff.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is frowned upon or not but here goes. There is a pretty good review of the 2016 yes typo from 'angry snowboarder' which you can check out.


----------



## derlei (May 18, 2016)

dave785 said:


> Since you've already bought them, does it really matter?
> 
> it looks lke you did your research. just gotta see if it fits.


Hmm even if the gear fits, I won't know how it performs for another six months at least. And it matters because I value your collective opinions! 



jae said:


> Don't expect to be dialed in exactly on your first purchase, there's people here who've been boarding forever yet they're not happy with their gear (especially in this forum :wink. riding styles change all the time, going from groomers to park to back country. need different boards for different stuff.


Oh yeah, I've seen the "n+1" philosophy mentioned quite a few times ..... any opinions on this setup as a first one though?



basser said:


> I'm not sure if this is frowned upon or not but here goes. There is a pretty good review of the 2016 yes typo from 'angry snowboarder' which you can check out.


Thanks, I did read that review as well as some others from retailers/publications. I actually can't really find any bad reviews of the Typo (for all-mountain freestyle), but I don't think I've come across anyone in the forums mentioning that they ride one.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

derlei said:


> Thanks, I did read that review as well as some others from retailers/publications. I actually can't really find any bad reviews of the Typo (for all-mountain freestyle), but I don't think I've come across anyone in the forums mentioning that they ride one.


Just because you didn't find someone in the forum who rides that particular board, does not mean it's bad. Especially since all the reviews you have read are positive, it should be great. It seems like it matches what you were looking for so just go shred with it!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Board and bindings are good, boots probably too big and too soft. Head over to the boot forum and read WiredSports thread on properly measuring your foot for snowboard boots.

That said, they'll be really comfortable for the first few days. After maybe 10 days or so they'll have packed out and softened up, and you'll realise you want a stiffer boot as well. So could be worth just sticking with them for now, and likely end up in an 8.5-9 in a stiffer boot.


----------



## derlei (May 18, 2016)

Phedder said:


> Board and bindings are good, boots probably too big and too soft. Head over to the boot forum and read WiredSports thread on properly measuring your foot for snowboard boots.
> 
> That said, they'll be really comfortable for the first few days. After maybe 10 days or so they'll have packed out and softened up, and you'll realise you want a stiffer boot as well. So could be worth just sticking with them for now, and likely end up in an 8.5-9 in a stiffer boot.


Just went to the boot forums and did some reading. I thought boots were an afterthought compared to board and bindings. I've made a huge mistake. :facepalm3:


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

derlei said:


> Just went to the boot forums and did some reading. I thought boots were an afterthought compared to board and bindings. I've made a huge mistake. :facepalm3:


It happens to the best of us.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Yep, I started in a pair of size 11 Exits actually hah, served me well enough at the time. Now I'm down a full size to 10s and at least double the stiffness, probably triple actually. 

If you can return them it may be worthwhile downsizing to say a size 9 Lashed (touch stiffer) but really this early on with gear don't worry about it too much, you'll soon learn what you'd like to change about it.


----------



## derlei (May 18, 2016)

Phedder said:


> Yep, I started in a pair of size 11 Exits actually hah, served me well enough at the time. Now I'm down a full size to 10s and at least double the stiffness, probably triple actually.
> 
> If you can return them it may be worthwhile downsizing to say a size 9 Lashed (touch stiffer) but really this early on with gear don't worry about it too much, you'll soon learn what you'd like to change about it.


Haha the OP in this forum started out with a Lashed in 9 ....
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/167369-brannock-measurement-snowboard-boot-sizing.html


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Yeah it's definitely worth measuring your feet properly to find out if you're wide or narrow as well as getting the right length, I was just giving an easy option of a boot from the same brand that's slightly smaller and slightly stiffer, so it depends how deep down the rabbit hole you want to go  Soon you'll be measuring everything like me haha.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

If you're getting new boots you may as well go all the way down the rabbit hole (nice analogy). Measure everything and you will end up with some pretty awesome boots.


----------



## derlei (May 18, 2016)

Phedder said:


> Yeah it's definitely worth measuring your feet properly to find out if you're wide or narrow as well as getting the right length, I was just giving an easy option of a boot from the same brand that's slightly smaller and slightly stiffer, so it depends how deep down the rabbit hole you want to go  Soon you'll be measuring everything like me haha.





basser said:


> If you're getting new boots you may as well go all the way down the rabbit hole (nice analogy). Measure everything and you will end up with some pretty awesome boots.


Ha well based on everything else I probably haven't exactly been timid about venturing some distance into Wonderland.

Measured my feet and they both came out to be 26.6 cm L x 10.7 cm W. Now if there were only a Bat-Signal for @Wiredsport ....


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

derlei said:


> Ha well based on everything else I probably haven't exactly been timid about venturing some distance into Wonderland.
> 
> Measured my feet and they both came out to be 26.6 cm L x 10.7 cm W. Now if there were only a Bat-Signal for @Wiredsport ....


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

derlei said:


> Ha well based on everything else I probably haven't exactly been timid about venturing some distance into Wonderland.
> 
> Measured my feet and they both came out to be 26.6 cm L x 10.7 cm W. Now if there were only a Bat-Signal for @Wiredsport ....


I foresee some burton rulers in your future. That's the prescription for like 95% of the posters in the boot thread lol.

although actually I don't think you're super wide. can't remember exactly.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

He is, I'm a wide at the same width but also 1.2cm longer... He'll be 8.5EEE I think with a heat mold.


----------



## derlei (May 18, 2016)

Ah crap I was never aware I had wide feet. I'm not too sure how to measure width though, is it a perpendicular measurement at the widest part of the foot? I did it again, and ball of my foot to edge of little toe is 10.3 cm, and it's the same from my arch to the meaty area directly across.


----------



## derlei (May 18, 2016)

Pulled the trigger on a pair of ThirtyTwo Session (2014) in size 9 for $120. Size chart on product page says size 9 corresponds to 27.0 cm (while size 8 is 26.5 cm, and my foot length is 26.6). Boot flex is rated Stiff/Medium, whereas the Exit was rated Soft. 

Methinks this is a better choice? Thanks for the input everyone. :notworthy:


----------



## derlei (May 18, 2016)

*Setup in the flesh!*

Thanks so much for the feedback everyone, especially Phedder on the boots. Wanted to show everybody what I ended up with:











BOARD: Yes Typo (2015/16) in 152, $270
BINDINGS: Rome Katana (2015/16) in M/L, $163
BOOTS: ThirtyTwo Session (2014/15) in 9.0, $120

Can't wait to try these out in a few months. Additional input welcome! Thanks again.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

derlei said:


> Thanks so much for the feedback everyone, especially Phedder on the boots. Wanted to show everybody what I ended up with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect.
Your other boots were too soft.


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

derlei said:


> Thanks so much for the feedback everyone, especially Phedder on the boots. Wanted to show everybody what I ended up with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a bit late to this thread, but I recently got the typo for my 'first board' as well. Tell us how it works out once you get on the snow. All reviews I've seen of it are gleaming good, from thegoodride, angrysnowboarder, whitelines, etc. but all of the riders from them seem to be pretty advanced folk. :laugh2: Would be great to hear from someone with a similar perspective.


----------



## derlei (May 18, 2016)

DavidPham said:


> I'm a bit late to this thread, but I recently got the typo for my 'first board' as well. Tell us how it works out once you get on the snow. All reviews I've seen of it are gleaming good, from thegoodride, angrysnowboarder, whitelines, etc. but all of the riders from them seem to be pretty advanced folk. :laugh2: Would be great to hear from someone with a similar perspective.


Hey, for sure let's let each other know how it goes. As mentioned earlier in this thread, I read/watched a bunch of positive reviews but couldn't find any personal testimonies in these forums.

Quick question for you though. Is your top sheet matte instead of a glossy finish? Mine is, and I was surprised. Haven't seen a ton of snowboards but the ones I've seen have glossy tops.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

IMO, i think that a matte snowboard top sheet is super nice


----------



## derlei (May 18, 2016)

basser said:


> IMO, i think that a matte snowboard top sheet is super nice


Ah they do exist then? Just hadn't come across one myself in all the rentals I tried and the boards I viewed in shops (though they were all wrapped in plastic so probably couldn't tell if some were matte).

Are there pros/cons to matte vs. glossy?


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

derlei said:


> Hey, for sure let's let each other know how it goes. As mentioned earlier in this thread, I read/watched a bunch of positive reviews but couldn't find any personal testimonies in these forums.
> 
> Quick question for you though. Is your top sheet matte instead of a glossy finish? Mine is, and I was surprised. Haven't seen a ton of snowboards but the ones I've seen have glossy tops.


I'd say it's in between glossy and matte. It's not completely matte per say, but it's definitely not glossy either. Matte would be something like the NS snowtrooper's topsheet.


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

DavidPham said:


> I'd say it's in between glossy and matte. It's not completely matte per say, but it's definitely not glossy either. Matte would be something like the NS snowtrooper's topsheet.


For some reason I can only send one pic per post, so here's a better angle to show the topsheet


----------



## derlei (May 18, 2016)

DavidPham said:


> For some reason I can only send one pic per post, so here's a better angle to show the topsheet


Hmm yours looks more glossy than mine and looks polished on top. My board basically doesn't reflect at all and feels like a wood surface.

I bought this as a 'blemished' board from Evo but couldn't find anything wrong with it (neither could the warehouse staff when I asked beforehand) but now I'm thinking the lack of finished topsheet is the blemish ...?

I've posted photos with/without flash. You can see that the flash doesn't reflect at all.


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

derlei said:


> Hmm yours looks more glossy than mine and looks polished on top. My board basically doesn't reflect at all and feels like a wood surface.
> 
> I bought this as a 'blemished' board from Evo but couldn't find anything wrong with it (neither could the warehouse staff when I asked beforehand) but now I'm thinking the lack of finished topsheet is the blemish ...?
> 
> I've posted photos with/without flash. You can see that the flash doesn't reflect at all.


I don't have flash on my photos at all. But I'd assume it's just a cosmetic difference. 
Mine is brand new, it's just vancouver shops take 30%+ off their snow stuff in the off season. cheers.


----------

